# New Citadel Paint Colours



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

saw this on Tyronforge facebook page 




> tyronforge
> New Colours
> 5x "technical" and 1 "dry"
> 
> ...












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41827.548553398512827&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bunch of new Chaos colors it seems. Interesting to see how well they work.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

All sound good, and also sound like Games Workshop is playing catch up to some of the other paint and weathering compound manufacturers haha I might pick up that blood and Typhus paint.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The descriptions sound interesting. Might be fun to play around with.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

whats a "crackling effect"?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> whats a "crackling effect"?


It's actually an old decorating trick to make furniture look distressed or weathered. Basically the paint looks like it is crazy paving.










I assume the paint (given the colour) will be useful for painting bases and maybe giving a cracked earth type effect.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> whats a "crackling effect"?


It breaks the finish on the paint as it dries-- gives a peeling paint or cracked earth effect. I never cared for it personally but Vallejo has made a crackle effect paint for quite a while.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Interesting. I wonder if they'll mix well with the rest of the range.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wouldn't mind trying them tbh. Thing is, I just bought 40 different Model Air paints last week, so I'm still playing with those. Once I get these sorted out, will pick those up to give them a try. Except for the crackle one. I have some stuff that does that all ready.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> whats a "crackling effect"?


It turns all your models into pork rind so you dont have to pop to the fridge mid game/painting session


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

A useful looking set of paints there. Good for adding special details without too much effort.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I wonder how these hold up against things like Tamiya clear red and smoke?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Going by this for them over on Faeit212:



> -Nihilakh Oxide, a wash applied to metals to give a copper oxide effect.
> -Blood for the Blood God, a glossy thick red wash for applying blood to weapons etc
> -Typhus Corrosive, a wash applied to armour faces to give a corroded effect.
> -Ryza Rust - a rust-orange wash for mechanical/metal parts
> ...


I'm not sure about the 'crackling effect' paint being there, unless its the Typhus Corrosive one... which would kinda make sense.

That said for the rest of them, the only one that really interests me in the Oxide one as I tend to paint my models a bronzed colour.

The 'Blood paint' could be interesting... but good old PVA glue and red colouring hasn't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A few of them (the rust/corrosion ones) sound pretty cool. I'll need to see the earth in person and I doubt the red will hold a candle to tamiya clear.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

GW has made videos sowing you how to use the new paints. (pause for second for that shock to kick in) i think this is really good idea form gw and hope they do more sfuff like this in the future


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I love these and I am really looking forward to being abel to use them, the only one that doesn't really insterest me that much is the oxide as I can just think down a turquoise colour. The blood and slime look like the most interesting as they look like a thinner red water effect to me, but I think the corrosion will be the most useful in general, especially for my Iron warriors


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Staff member was playing with the dried mud effect paint on some bases and couldn't get it to actually crack, it was just plain flat brown, which was rather anti-climactic...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Oxide one looks good, the effect is pretty true to life I think, now if only they had come out with it this time last year I would have been right into it. I question their method of applying it at after highlights etc, that's all good on a mini that is only bronze but if for example you are painting Minotaurs where there are other colors present it can sometimes be a pain in the ass to get to those crannies. Also amused to see that they have disabled comments on those videos. I wonder why?



Sethis said:


> Staff member was playing with the dried mud effect paint on some bases and couldn't get it to actually crack, it was just plain flat brown, which was rather anti-climactic...


Some how I am not surprised by this in the slightest.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Couldn't you just mix some crackle medium into the paint and get the same effect as that earth paint? I have a bottle of crackle sitting here that I havn't had a chance to play with yet, but that's what it's supposed o do to paint. Just thinking that if your going to do a lot of models, it may save you a bit of money if your mixing the crackle in, instead of buying a lot of pots of this stuff.
Not saying the new paints suck or anything. Just trying to think of ways to save a buck here or there.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loki1416 said:


> Couldn't you just mix some crackle medium into the paint and get the same effect as that earth paint? I have a bottle of crackle sitting here that I havn't had a chance to play with yet, but that's what it's supposed o do to paint. Just thinking that if your going to do a lot of models, it may save you a bit of money if your mixing the crackle in, instead of buying a lot of pots of this stuff.
> Not saying the new paints suck or anything. Just trying to think of ways to save a buck here or there.


Is it GW branded crackle medium? No? There is your answer!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I watched the video on the oxide paint and now I'm wondering if it will work well on gold instead of brass or bronze.


----------



## fotoshark (Nov 8, 2013)

That crackling effect paint peaks my interest.

- T.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Having bought them all (apart from the crackling earth paint - Didn't really interest me) I will be testing them all out soon. If you are interested, I will gladly post my experiences with them


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Please do, it'll be good to hear about them from somebody other than the official mouthpiece.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ravion said:


> I watched the video on the oxide paint and now I'm wondering if it will work well on gold instead of brass or bronze.


well as gold dosnt really oxidize(its one of the most nonreactive metals on the planet) it would be difficult to see the point of applying this effect, but hey go for it.


I really like these paints and more importantly i really like the instructional videos that go with them, often having the paint isnt enough to get the right effect, reminding people about gravity and direction of impact and other simple things really can make all the difference to a model.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

The thing is I have already been using my own oxide wash for my vamps army. 

I get enough to do a whole regiment for about 3 drops of paint and its quick as I water base it.

I am interested in the blood one though. Looks useful.


----------

